# Chico Ear (WARNING: GROSS PIC!!)



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been fighting some kind of Ear problem with Chico for several months now. It started right after I got him back from a Kennel stay while I went on a business trip. I also took him to the Groomer before that.... so in all honesty I don't know if one or both are at fault or just happenstance...

anyway, it started as a VERY crusted bloody ear. I can't believe I didn't notice it before it got that bad... seemed to happen all at once but I guess could have been that way for a week or so.... :foxes15: I cleaned the ear best i could... and took him to the VET in a couple of days when I got a day off...... of course the ear looked clean by then *sigh* ... no crust or bleeding... guess I cleaned too good....... anyway, about a month ago I came home from work and Chico was walking like he was REAL dizzy... like I was when I had an Inner Ear infection.... I took him to the VET, she couldn't see anything in his ear... had me go to the Emergency VET down the road... blood test was done and nothing found out of whack... VET give him some anitbiotics.... they seemed to help while he took them... he has been off them for a couple weeks now and Chico is showing signs of Ear problems again.... the picture below is what I found when I swabbed it... there is abit of blood on the Q-Tip too...the ear sounds 'Juicy' if that makes sense (when I massage the ear) Chico is shaking his head and scratching the ear more since I used the Q-Tip, like I made it worse or sumtin....  I can't get a VET appt until next SAT!!..... 

my question to you all is:
Can I do anything for him until then? is there a OTC medicine I can get to put in his ear??

HELP!!!















.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor guy! Lola used to have really bad ears, no matter what I fed (until i found Fromm) I would get clumps of dark brown stuff on q-tips. The antibiotic drops alway work from the vet, but I also use this product called Ear Clear by Happy Tails and I really like it. I've read most things they sell for doggy ears is really drying and doesn't help. This stuff smells pretty good and has an olive oil consistency, I've had good results with it. Do you have any organic or wholistic doggie stores by you? They typically carry this brand. Hope that helps and ur baby feels better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Colloidal Silver will not sting & kills all bacteria known to man - I'm getting a bit paranoid now about this providing evidence & links but, any doubts, google will reveal all - I use it on fish ulcers, kids, dogs, burns (which is what "Silvers" cream was developed from & does contain real silver). It's nature's antibiotic for inside & outside health. Available at all Health Food Stores and many Pharmacies/Drug Stores.

Failing that, a 3% solution of Hydrogen Peroxide also works wonders but may sting. Here we get that in the supermarket in band-aids, cough syrup section for about $2.75 a bottle. When there is a wound or condition, blood etc it will foam & froth whilst it's acting and that will stop when dead tissue/germs etc. are sanitised. That product will also remove set blood stains if you ever wash something with blood in water that's been too warm.

With either solution, I'm not suggesting squeezing mls of it down in the ear canal with a pippette, I'd just apply with a q-tip or just a couple/few drops and massage the base of the ear gently


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't help but I just wanted to send sympathy to you and your poor guy! I hope they get him sorted soon.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know anything about ear issues I just wanted to say I hope sweet Chico is okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my poor chico. This thread.made my ears itchy. I have no clue...im sorry. When i saw the warning i thought it would be crusted bits of the inner ear but it was just a qtip! Hehe...i hope u get it sortrd out very soon...ear probs are not cool! Now off to go chekc on kcs ears....they seem to dirty quick


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Does his ear have a smell to it as well? All of the above suggestions are good, but be wary of putting anything in there if you suspect an inner ear infection, if the eardum has ruptured you don't want anything getting down in there. I hope the poor lil guy feels better soon!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, poor guy! I hope you find some answers. Our mini schnauzer had recurring ear issues, and his were usually caused by fungus and we had to get a prescription for medicated ear drops. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm no help here, just wanted to say I hope you can get this resolved soon. Poor little Chico man.  It really sucks when your babies are not feeling well and you have no idea what else to do to help!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

NefariousCupcake said:


> Does his ear have a smell to it as well? All of the above suggestions are good, but be wary of putting anything in there if you suspect an inner ear infection, if the eardum has ruptured you don't want anything getting down in there. I hope the poor lil guy feels better soon!


no smell at all........


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jan, are you sure it's not ear mites?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

how come they wont give you an appointment till next Sat? they are really that booked up, wow! i think if it were me, i'd go to another vet that could see him sooner. he's uncomforatable and i wouldnt want to wait that long


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like a yeast build up to me. You could take a little acv on a q-tip & swab as long as there are no open sores, as it might sting. Put a few acv drops in his food to kill any bacteria & yeast. Poor baby. Hope you figure what's causing this.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> Looks like a yeast build up to me. You could take a little acv on a q-tip & swab as long as there are no open sores, as it might sting. Put a few acv drops in his food to kill any bacteria & yeast. Poor baby. Hope you figure what's causing this.


What is 'acv' ??


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

apple cider vinegar i believe. (someone correct me if i'm wrong) it will sting a bit, but that stuff works wonders.


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Poor baby!.. Are you sure it's not ear mites? I took Luna to a doggy day care once becuase i wasnt going to be home almost the whole day and a few days later I notice she was shaking her head a lot and scratching her ears. I looked and they were dirty and felt really juice. I took her to the vet. They got a swap sample of her ear and she said she had ear mites . I was given medication to give Luna for I think 7 or 10 days. I can't remember since this was a while ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't put ANY medication or drops in this dogs ear. Get to a vet tomorrow. Call your vet, and tell them this is an emergency. Or go to an emergency vet. Anything with pain IS an emergency to the dog! If you put drops that sting, then you are going to have alot of problems putting good meds down there!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

yea, gonna go to the Emergency VET........ I can't have my sweetie hurtin'....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Let us know how it goes Jan. Sending healing thoughts to your sweet boy.


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

I Hope Chico gets better. Keep us update on how is he doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm just seeing this now Jan so you probably have already gone to the vets...but I would ask them to culture the discharge....poor Chico...hugs to him....


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Poor little guy.. Have you tried a solution like Zymox? It used to be RX only but is now OTC.
How is Chico doing now?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico's ear is still very red .... he goes back to the DR on Monday..... Kody is showing signs of this also but a mild case so far...... from what I read online it could be anything from allergy to food to something in the house..... I am checking everything out......


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My human daughters ear has a build up of wax like that, but it's not that brown. It's from allergies. I've Debroxed her ears & syringed them out. Not saying to do your chis, but I bet it's allergies & pollen if both of them are getting the buildup. You might ask your vet about an antihistamine for them. Buildup of wax can definitely lead to ear infections & that sounds like why Chicos ears are so red. Hope they get some relief soon.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

well, I got Chico in to see the DR today(SAT) instead of Monday WOOT!  and also Kody....

I finally got a culture done on both doggies and VET said Chico has very bad ear infection and Kody is just starting..... well, I already knew this but was glad to finally get a culture...

I have ear wash, twice day.... after 15-20 mins I then have to put some cream in their ears...... for 2 weeks... Since Chico's is bad she wants to see him back in a week if I do not see improvement. She said Kody's has been caught early enough she thinks it will be cleared up in a week...

both doggies are tired and exhausted from the morning experience...

its Chicos' birthday today (4) and the poor little guy had to go thru ear cleansing this morning.... Being such a young guy, Chico sure has had his share of problems..... I *thought* he came from a good stable breeder but when I bought Kody, his breeder told me that she(chico's) no longer breeds because of genetic issues......... WHAT!!! I give $1200 for Chico thinking he was from good lines-he has champions in his background!!! I still love him to pieces though..... he is the best Chi I have ever had.....

hope this medicine helps both of them.......Chico has been pretty miserable lately...


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Poor guys, glad you got a definite answer though. Happy Birthday to Chico!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's really disappointing about the breeder. Glad you found some answers for the ear issues though! That's great that you caught Kody's early so you won't have to deal with the same thing all over again. Get well soon, little buddies!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hope both of them get well fast. My son's dog had an infection in his ear like that, it is really hard to get rid of.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw, poor babies!! I hope she gave either some good ear drops with pain relief or something for the pain. Can't imagine how much pain he's been in. Glad you've finally got a handle on it & I bet those ear washes feel relieving to him.

Sorry about the breeder issue. Sometimes the most expensive things aren't the best things in life. Give Chico plenty of hugs for me.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jan, So glad youo were able to see vet today! Also, thankful you know what it is and I am hoping the medicine will take care of everything!  Happy Birthday sweet Chico!!! So sorry you had to go to the vet on your birthday--hope you get extra treats to make up for it! <3


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi and happy birthday big 4 years old so sorry your ears are sore hope both little ones will be fine soon


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico is not shaking his head as much. He is resting better too.... while applying the medicine in his ear last night I noticed his right eye not looking 'right'....... on closer inspection I found half of the eyelashes gone...... poor little doggie was rubbing/scratching his head so much he rubbed the eyelashes off...... I feel SO bad now


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

1st just let me say a very big Happy Birthday to Chico. I am so sorry to hear that both pups are having such serious ear issues. I hope the meds work well and that they both clear up soon. Sending lots of love to them both!!

On a side note I know some chronic ear issues can be caused by genetics, but not in all cases. Mr. Moose has chronic issues with his ears that require daily cleanings, and medication that contains an anti-inflamatory and antibiotic. He will be getting them for the rest of his life. I have seen all of his brothers and sisters (from 4 litters) and none of them suffer from the same issue. I am not saying that the breeder should not have disclosed the fact that there were genetic issues in the breeding lines because she absolutely should have...I am just saying the ear issues may be an entirely seperate issue...especially when both Chico and Kody (who had been fine) now have the same problem.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea, I think this problem is coming from a bath .... water in the ears and not dried out properly... unknown to me until it was too late.... this probably could have been taken care of a WHOLE lot sooner if the Vet was my normal Vet... and we got the culture sooner... I finally got to see my normal Vet this past Sat....of course, the culture was the first thing she wanted......

only one day gone by and both are not wanting to follow me toward the bedroom as that is the bathroom I have setup for 'medicine time'.... even the treat afterwards don't seem to make it all better.......lol..... 2 weeks of this is going to be tough..... its not hard to catch Chico as he is abit slow with his bad legs.... but little Kody is quick and can crawl under my bed.....




.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you shut the door to the bedroom? Then go and get the dogs and dose them. I know how this works. My Bonnie had guardia, and had to have medicine AM and PM. She caught on very quickly. Has taken me months to get her to come near me in the am. She now will come up on the couch. No where near the dining room thank you!


----------

